# TM-AC1900 > converted to RT-AC68U currently running FreshTomato. Easist way back to Merlin?



## dizM0nkey (Oct 13, 2020)

I went through the guide long ago to help convert. I followed instructions here:








						Asuswrt-Merlin on converted TM-AC1900 : Problems, upgrade path to 384.6
					

Per SNB forum: https://www.snbforums.com/threads/release-asuswrt-merlin-384-6-is-now-available.47941/  "People that have TM-AC1900 are going to have trouble flashing. Even if they never did before. Asus has implemented new hardware checking and that device will not update on account of it. My...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




I moved to FreshTomato a year and a half ago because I was under the impression that I would need to SSH in every time there was a firmware upgrade upgrade available, I'd need to SSH in again. Would I have needed to do that? Or would subsequent Merlin updates have flashed in the GUI quick and easy?

I'm asking now because running into speed issues with FreshTomato ... I just upgraded to gigabit speeds but the router is topping at ~200Mbps. I get a clean ~900Mbps direct to the modem.

Would it be possible to flash Merlin 384.19 directly from the FreshTomato GUI?

Help is appreciated.


----------

